# joint supps



## bigmike0321 (Jan 5, 2016)

what is a good joint support supp? I am looking into biofles glucosamine from wal mart but the more I research it looks like there are better choices. thought I would ask the community for any first hand experience. don't post much on here but thanks for any info.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 5, 2016)

For joints, Omega-3's via Fish Oil, 1500mg DHA/1500mg EPA daily.

"Omega-3s and Joints
Doctors commonly prescribe medication for arthritis, including non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, or NSAIDs. However, some foods may work to alleviate joint discomfort just as well. Chief among them are foods high in omega-3 fatty acids, a type of polyunsaturated fat. A review of the scientific literature on omega-3s and inflammation, published in the "Journal of the American College of Nutrition" in 2002, concluded that the omega-3s in fish oil -- namely, *eicosapentaenoic acid, or EPA, and docosahexaenoic acid, or DHA* -- proved beneficial to people with rheumatoid arthritis. A meta-analysis of 17 randomized trials, published in the journal "PAIN" in 2007, likewise found omega-3s "an attractive adjunctive treatment for joint pain associated with rheumatoid arthritis." Researchers at Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston attribute the *anti-inflammatory effects of omega-3s* to their conversion into resolvin, a compound that seems to be able to *flip a switch on inflammation.*"


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 5, 2016)

I used to take animal flex shits like 10 pills but seemed to be a decent product. There was this spray I used for my elbows called joint force seemed to work well also.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 5, 2016)

bigmike0321 said:


> what is a good joint support supp?



Zig Zag


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 5, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Zig Zag



recs, ban.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2016)

Nandrolone decanoate.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 5, 2016)

cissus & fish oil.  

deca if its just that bad.  but your going to need to come off sometime........


----------



## bigmike0321 (Jan 6, 2016)

I decided to try the animal flex packs. it looks like a mouthful of pills but looks like a good product. I will try it for a month and see how it goes. I do not have extreme pain at all just what most consider normal aches for this game. I take fish oil and I will increase it as well. thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 15, 2016)

Animal Flex pack does wonders for me.
also remember to hydrate.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 15, 2016)

bigmike0321 said:


> I decided to try the animal flex packs. it looks like a mouthful of pills but looks like a good product. I will try it for a month and see how it goes. I do not have extreme pain at all just what most consider normal aches for this game. I take fish oil and I will increase it as well. thanks for the suggestions.


I haven't tried their flex product but animal pak has been my multi for years now.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 15, 2016)

1) Supercissus - USPlabs 

Hands down the best joint supp on the market. Helps with ligaments and tendons as well. Also when taken regularly can be anti catabolic. 

2) Achilles - Antaeus labs 

Great for ligaments and tendons and is awesome stacked with the above. 

3)BioAstin - Nutrex. 

Antioxidant 53x stronger than vitamin e and does wonders for all kinds of shit in the body.

Most guys will take SC and be happy, stack it with either of the lower two and you are in very good shape. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 15, 2016)

Deca Deca and More Deca


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2016)

I used to take Flex, I liked it but the 100 pills a day got old quick.

So I quit taking them, and started stretching more plus switched my routine up and now my joints don't hurt anymore.

Don't know if it's from the change or what but I feel like I was wasting my money.

I've yet to try nandy


----------

